# wsp omh fo



## honor435 (Feb 5, 2010)

do you like it? i dont like the real oatey smell more honey smell.


----------



## sbp (Feb 8, 2010)

I like WSP's OMH alot, and so do my clients.  It is one of my best sellers.  It definitely has an almond note to my nose.  It behaves fine in CP, no acceleration, but it obviously will discolor to tan (discolors to brown if  you cpop)  I have also used it in an oatmeal milk bath for a family member, and she LOVES it.
Susan


----------



## honor435 (Feb 8, 2010)

good to know, i dont like gellumin.s i used 2oz in hp, not good.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 11, 2010)

It's too heavy on the almond for me. I LOVE Bramble Berries OM&H, though!


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's too almondy too.   Not my favorite scent


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2010)

I buy over 1/2 of my fos from WSP. I do not like their OMH. I don't remember why, but I ordered it twice. The second time just because I forgot I did not like it. I LOVE Bittercreeks & will send you a sniffie if you want one.


----------



## Deda (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried several and like the one from Tony's the best.  It smells creamy, if you know what I mean, like a milkshake?


----------



## hellocrafty (Jul 5, 2010)

seconding brambleberry's and also sweetcakes


----------

